# Canon M50



## dascrow (Aug 13, 2018)

Any Canon M50 users on the forum?  I just picked one up as a small travel camera and so far I'm really impressed.


----------



## Sil (Aug 29, 2018)

I think it will be my next camera ... those I know and have it speak really well ... especially AF ...the M series are really beautiful machines with optics at the right price and very compact


----------

